# Cratoni V1 DH-Helm, neupreis 300EURO ab 1 EURO



## andre180 (10. Februar 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2709939995


----------



## andre180 (13. Februar 2003)

noch ein paar bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andre180 (13. Februar 2003)

gd


----------



## andre180 (13. Februar 2003)

df


----------

